

Give us your feedback on our all-in-one marketing platform - Aurie

Hey all,<p>I&#x27;m hoping to get your feedback on one of my new startups.<p>Iustus - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;iust.us<p>Iustus offers small to medium sized businesses an affordable, scalable, all-in-one solution for their marketing.<p>If you&#x27;re anything like me, you got tired of paying 10K for things that cost 100, or paying a designer 200&#x2F;hour to change a banner on your site. Iustus was built for you.<p>It was built to remove the conflict of interest from marketers that stand to gain from your lack of knowledge. It was designed to protect you from yourself. We charge a fixed price and align our business with yours to help you extract maximum value from the market while driving results. We do this without compromising early stage growth or over investing in bell and whistles when you&#x27;re looking for nuts and bolts.<p>Take a look at let me know what you think. I&#x27;ll offer a free trial to anyone who books an appointment through the site (you can do so via the support page or the footer) and lists their company as &#x27;hacker news&#x27;.<p>Thanks for listening!<p>Aurie
======
egekhter
Nice site! Love the pricing packages' presentation.

~~~
Aurie
Thanks! By the way, there's also a feedback submission form in the footer if
you guys want to submit anything anonymously for us to consider.

